# Marketing Help!



## Melinda Lutes (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi everyone --
In previous threads, I have read about websites on where a company can post/register their t-shirts. I do not remember what these 2 sites are that everyone refers to...can someone help me out? 
Also, if anyone has any good ideas for targeting college kids (young adults) can you please let me know. I want to go to forums for teenagers, but my searching capabilities are not the best. I never seem to find exactly what I need.
Also, if someone has good ideas about international forums that would be great too. ( I know I am asking for a lot today    )

As always, Thanks!!!

Melinda
Rat Wear


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Melinda Lutes said:


> In previous threads, I have read about websites on where a company can post/register their t-shirts.


You mean like T-shirt Countdown?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Melinda Lutes said:


> Also, if anyone has any good ideas for targeting college kids (young adults) can you please let me know. I want to go to forums for teenagers, but my searching capabilities are not the best. I never seem to find exactly what I need.


Have you ever heard of Myspace? It's a very popular site for teens/college age people. Search the forums for "myspace" to get some marketing tips for that site, there have been a few threads on that topic.


----------



## Melinda Lutes (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes that is one of them -- isn't there another one too? Can't remember...


----------



## Melinda Lutes (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes, thanks -- I have a "myspace" URL -- I am not sure what the best way to approach it is though. Do you know of any members here that have a cool (effective) "myspace" URL. I would love to see it to get ideas.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Melinda Lutes said:


> Do you know of any members here that have a cool (effective) "myspace" URL.


You could try this thread to see lots of member's MySpace pages:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tf-lounge/t5169.html


----------



## Melinda Lutes (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks --- 




Solmu said:


> You could try this thread to see lots of member's MySpace pages:
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tf-lounge/t5169.html


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Melinda Lutes said:


> Yes that is one of them -- isn't there another one too? Can't remember...


Friendster?


----------



## seibei (Mar 17, 2006)

friendster is for suckers. no offense if you're still on there, but essentially everyone has stopped using it or caring about it. 

myspace is a mixed bag because most people aren't on there to buy things, but it can help you out. I'd say overall doing MySpace is worth it; I have networked with some cool people and gotten some more hits from it.

I'd also suggest submitting to t-shirt blogs, depending on your audience. just look up "t-shirt blog" in google and you'll find a number of them. contact the authors of ones who seem to be into your style of shirt. 


good luck!


----------



## Melinda Lutes (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks! Good info...
I think I am on track with what people have been saying -- I thought the whole blogging thing would be easier though?? Do you hav any good tips -- like is there a search engine that rates blogs (I've tried this but never seem to find exactly what I want). 
Got any tricks of the trade on "blogging?"


----------



## Melinda Lutes (Apr 3, 2007)

I think it's like t-shirt showdown? I'll just have to try it and find out....

Thanks ---- 




Jasonda said:


> Friendster?


----------



## mashPotato (Apr 11, 2007)

Something similar to frienster is facebook. Anyone think facebook would help?


----------



## Melinda Lutes (Apr 3, 2007)

Good idea, thanks!


----------



## forfeitclothing (Apr 25, 2007)

facebook is all college kids, and somewhere on here (cant find it) Someone said you can advertise to a specific 1000 people for a price on Facebook. Similar to sending someone a message on myspace, is what i was told.


----------



## Melinda Lutes (Apr 3, 2007)

Yes, thanks -- the cost is like $5 per 2500 people or something like that -- it's really cheap! I am going to try it and let everyone know how it goes....


----------

